# Using a float tube to fish a river.



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd like to start a discussion with regards to using a float tube to navigate and fish our trout streams. Does anyone have experience fishing a river with a float tube? What are some of the pitfalls that are avoidable beyond the normal safety concerns? Do you use fins to help in navigating or just wading boots?

The stream I have in mind has a fairly slow to moderate current yet there is a lot of wood and fallen trees and holes that are most likely well over my head.

I'm wondering if it would be worth while to modify a pair of fins and cut off most of the material and leave like 2 or 3 inches just to give me a little leverage when trying to navigate a tricky area yet still allow me to walk without constantly tripping.

Thoughts and advice please and thank you.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Why not just run a kayak or canoe? I do that on the PM and just stop and holes and fish. With a float tube your legs will get cold this time of year.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I've used a float tube for early kings a few times. A lot of fun, but prefer my kayak now. I didn't use fins, but modified two paddles together to speed me up in between non-fishy water. Fishing the same water in a float tube takes about twice as long as a kayak.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm assuming you mean one of the pontoon type float boats, but not real sure. If so they are a blast, and not that hard to handle. You can pretty much scoot across a current if need be. Takes a little time to get a feel for how it reacts to certain oar positions. IF you are talking one of these, do yourself a favor and get a two man as they are more comfortable. You don't have to have 2 seats on it, just remove the front seat any you have lots of room equipment such as a cooler etc. Gotta have a cooler so you have something to drink and eat along the way.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

toto said:


> I'm assuming you mean one of the pontoon type float boats, but not real sure. If so they are a blast, and not that hard to handle. You can pretty much scoot across a current if need be. Takes a little time to get a feel for how it reacts to certain oar positions. IF you are talking one of these, do yourself a favor and get a two man as they are more comfortable. You don't have to have 2 seats on it, just remove the front seat any you have lots of room equipment such as a cooler etc. Gotta have a cooler so you have something to drink and eat along the way.


I have two of these are they are great. Get me into areas that I wouldn't be able to otherwise access. They float slower than a canoe witch is a big plus.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Actual tube-type floats (not a pontoon) can be a nightmare in shallow water.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm talking about using a float tube. Not a pontoon or kayak or canoe or drift boat.

The river is very remote. Has no real boat launches. It is too hairy to wade and too small for most other water craft. I'm hoping to get dropped off and float down stream to the one any only bridge in a long stretch of river.

I'm just looking for advice from anglers who have used a float tube to access and fish a river.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

ericzerka24 said:


> With a float tube your legs will get cold this time of year.


I'm thinking of doing this from May through September.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If it's deep you're good with fins. If it has shallow spots, you're screwed. You'll either have to get out of the tube and walk backwards (due to the fins) or use some type of suspender rig and carry it to deeper water.

Don't plan on any long-distance floats!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Mods, it might be better if you moved this thread over to the UP streams forum.

Thanks.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Shoeman. It's pretty tannic so tough to judge depths accurately.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The more you describe this river, the more it sounds like a river that should be hiked vs floated.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> The more you describe this river, the more it sounds like a river that should be hiked vs floated.


My buddy and I scouted it last May. The banks are high, steep and thick with dead falls and trees. We could hardly make any meaningful presentations from the bank at all. Hence the idea to try to float it just to be able to get to the right areas to fish it effectively.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Y don't ya,wait till may,(when it's warmer) put on some shorts, slip a inturbe around your belly n give it a try, it sounds like a neat little river, let us know how u do......i'm not pickin.....good luck go gitum


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

OK, riverbob We'll do.

It seems I'm either way ahead or way behind the curve here. If I get a limit of master angler class Brook Trout though, I might have to keep the report on the down low...


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol a buddy tried floating a cold trout stream,in shorts, in June, on an 80 degree day, after two hours his teeth were chattering and he was borderline hypothermic! His core temperature dropped. We had to build a fire on a sand bar. 
Wear at least wading fleece under ultra light waders! 

The more blowdowns covering the river, the tougher it'll be. Portaging sucks! 
It takes about four hours to float one and a quarter two trac miles with about half dozen portages. So if your drop off and pick up are over five vehicle miles, your gonna be on that river ALL day and most likely into dark! 
I like using the full flippers that came with my float tube. They help steer. My buddy doesn't use them, and says he does fine. 

I'd find a way to fish the stream from shore if there's a lot of blowdowns. If the river isn't cleared for canoeing, it'll be a tough go.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the response, Slabstar.

There is no way I would even consider floating it in shorts. When we were there scouting, within seconds of getting out of the vehicle, we were under siege from what seemed like thousands of mosquitoes. They were an unbearable force. The attack we suffered perhaps had more lasting psychological damage/effects than physical considering we busted out the head nets as soon as possible. We still couldn't stand it for more than a few minutes. They were really, really bad.

The GPS software measures the road to be about a half mile from the bridge where it first comes closest to the river. But, the river is a constant set horse shoe bends so I estimate about a mile and a half of river to float. The tactic would be to successfully get from inner bend to inner bend and fish the holes and cover. The plan would be to start early and allow plenty of time so as not not end up floating in the dark.

My real dilemma, is the fins versus no fins. Portaging will most likely be an inevitability that I'll have to deal with. But having some bit of advantage with using fins to navigate and steer clear of trees etc. is a consideration I'm looking for advice with.

I'll just have to do it and learn what work best.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Flippers make the portages a LOT more cumbersome! 
I used 25% deep woods off, and most importantly, cigars! Mosquitoes can't smell your breath when your puffing a cigar. I always carry a pack of backwoods black and a lighter!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I can't even fathom being trapped in a mosquito infested area obligated for even a mile. Did that crap wading. I swear they like DEET!

Get your hands wet and see 40 of them bastards sucking on your hands.

FT! 

You Yoopers are made of steel!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The Original Bug Shirt – check.

Thermocell – check.

Deep woods OFF! - check.

Latex gloves – check.

Float tube – check.

Yooper anchor – check.

Miles of a rarely fished brook trout stream – check.

A chance for adventure to the unknown (for me) – check.


----------

